# Agility Quiz - Video



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I finally got around to uploading this video to YouTube. It's from our first-ever agility trial last September. We took first place with a perfect run!  I was very proud of my boy his first time out.

Check out the weave poles. He smokes 'um! He loves... I mean LOVES weave poles! I have a set of 12 and when he's "on" he blasts through them in just under 4 seconds! I've even had him doing 24 poles! We plan on giving the Border Collies a run for their money!

Here's the link to the video:




 
-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

that was an awesome video, Stephanie. He flew through the whole course. Good job Quiz!!!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

That's amazing... so much fun to watch! You both look like you're having a great time!


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

:dblthumb2 Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's an awesome video..... I bet Samson would rock in agility, too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thansk!

Hey Rick, how'd you make the video appear in the post itself? (Thanks, by the way!)

-Stephanie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hey Rick, how'd you make the video appear in the post itself? (Thanks, by the way!)


When you're posting, you hit the YouTube button...then, use the 11 digit code (everything after the equal sign).


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

The golden last night in on animal planet rocked the house--Way to go Quiz!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Great Job Quiz!!! 
Love the video.


----------



## Natalia (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow ! Your golden is too fast even for my eyes  No doubt - excellent run ! :nchuck:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Quiz rocks!!!!!   and he IS a pocket rocket!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

That was fantastic. I can't get over how calm he looked on the pause table. :nchuck:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wowie, that was fantastic!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Stephanie, wow, that was simply fantastic. 
First I though you sped up a video, but now I understand...this video is the best explanation for meaning of your nickname.
Quiz is one very cleaver dog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY Quiz! He will give those Border Collies a run for their money!


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats GREAT !! I know your VERY PROUD & HAPPY :nchuck:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

This is great! Quiz is a delight. He is FAST. It's great to see a Golden making Border Collie speed! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a great video!! That looks like a lot of fun!

Wish I could do that, but... I can't run...  lol 

Congrats to Quiz!


----------



## T'Jara (Mar 25, 2007)

OMG taht is amazing! Nando isn't nearly as good...
Boy... I am impressed...!


Was he on the course with his collar on? (I ask 'cause over here regulations state that dog's are not allowed wit collar on the course...)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It seems that this is a blocked pocket of some kind.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wowza! Way to go, Quiz! Outstanding! Thanks for sharing his great achievement with us! Wow! I wanna see more!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

T'Jara said:


> OMG taht is amazing! Nando isn't nearly as good...
> Boy... I am impressed...!
> 
> 
> Was he on the course with his collar on? (I ask 'cause over here regulations state that dog's are not allowed wit collar on the course...)


Here in the US, you can run with a collar in AKC agility, although the collar can't have anything hanging from it - so no tags, etc.

The other groups that sanction agility trials (ASCA, NADAC, USDAA) specify that the dog must run naked.

Thanks for the compliment, by the way... He's a blast to run out there... but boy do you gotta be fast to keep up with him. Fortunately, we've done a lot of work on teaching him to work at a distance from me - that makes all the difference!

-Stephanie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW !!!!! That was awesome


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll say it again....that Quiz is a major overacheiver!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I missed something.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I'm glad I watched this. I remember our trainers saying, "The dog's partner needs to be in pretty good shape, too. The last thing you want is to not be able to keep up with your dog!" :doh: A job well done by both of you!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jud said:


> I think I missed something.


Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Willis?

-Stephanie


----------

